# rifle



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where I can purchase the savage bear hunter


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

go to a gun store and ask them to order one. Or anyone with an FFL for that matter. Gun broker has a few also.

xdeano


----------



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

Have you ever seen one or handled one


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Cant say that i ever have.
xdeano


----------

